# CHRONY F-1



## The91Bravo (Jun 27, 2008)

Ordered my Chrony F1 yesterday.. will be logging rounds soon.

Anyone got one?  Or the add on printer.. is the $ for the printer worth it, or a pad and paper to the laptop good enough??

Thns

pix posted upon arrival


----------



## Chad (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm... Never used that brand, don't think I would go with the printer. 

I use a CED and just write the velocity into my databook/notebook or download it onto my computer. I don't do any load development though, just use it for new ammunition type/brands and used it teaching a long range course.

Chad


----------

